# Topics > Smart home >  Home Assistant, open-source home automation platform

## Airicist

Website - home-assistant.io
homeassistant.io

nabucasa.com

youtube.com/home_assistant

facebook.com/homeassistantio

twitter.com/home_assistant

linkedin.com/company/home-assistant

instagram.com/homeassistant

github.com/home-assistant

Founder - Paulus Schoutsen

----------


## Airicist

Hey Siri IoT home automation project demo with Home Assistant and Raspberry Pi

Published on Sep 7, 2017




> A quick demonstration of voice controlling home appliances with Home Assistant and Raspberry Pi
> 
> Project by Jarvis Chan

----------

